# Cooling fan error (902)



## Abusiddiqueg (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi. Please I need help with my HP mini 210-1000sa laptop. It keeps giving this error when I Put it on "the system bios has detected a possible issue with the cooling fan"...
I have flashed the bios and even though it still shows that warning. 
Please any help would be appreciated.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

Make sure that the fan is clear of any dust/debris.

You can use a can of compressed air to clean.

Usually you get this message if the fan is not working or not running at the correct speed.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If you still get the error after trying to dust the computer from any available openings from outside the case, opening up the back for better access is relatively straightforward on your computer. Oftentimes there is a ball of lint blocking the fan from turning properly. You might also check to see if the fan is properly plugged in.

HP Mini 210-1000 PC series*-* Manuals - HP Business Support Center

HP Mini 210 RAM Upgrade - English - YouTube


----------

